# Updated pics of everything!!!



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

Just had some time and thought id put up recent pictures of my collection...Enjoy! let me know what you think. Im 18, and live in the basement, im a senior in highschool.

View attachment 99229

This is my new fahaka puffer fish. Its about 5 inches long. I got him because my old one that i had "puff daddy" died about 4 months ago at about a foot. I saw this little guy and couldnt help it, i had to. He is "puff daddy the II" "junior"

View attachment 99230

This is my bearded dragon, He is forsale, by the way to anyone who can pick him up in Illinois. He is about a foot long and real active.

View attachment 99231

This is my baby snapping turtle, who i had hoped to have in my native tank, but he just wasnt working out, so i had to move him to his own tank.

View attachment 99232

This is my Ball python "ballz" just chillen out in his cage.

View attachment 99233

This is my snow corn snake just chillen outside her box.

View attachment 99234

This is the triple stack system that i made. All of the fronts swing open and down, they are held by spring loaded hinges and dead bolts. each cage has a cobra heat mat installed to the bottom, which is made out of sheet aluminum.

View attachment 99235

This is my 125 Native tank, It houses 3 black crappie, 2 yellow perch, 3 pumpkin seeds, 3 bluegill, and 1 red breast pumpkin seed. I just did a redo on the filter, and it now has about 1500gph going through it.

View attachment 99236

This is the sump for the Native tank that i built, It sits in the back room behind the tank so i dont have to listen to it, It has about 6 gallons of bioballs and 2 filter drip trays with pads. along with then mag drive 18, i think, whichever one does 1800 gph, and i used 1.5" pvc to get the most out of the pump

View attachment 99237

This is my red tailed boa, Maylin. She is about 6.5 feet. She bit me yesterday, but i hold no grudges, we all have bad days.

View attachment 99238

This is my boa's cage that i also built, it also has a sheet aluminum bottom with a cobra heat mat and also has a heat light installed. It hangs abobe my bed from the joists, I had no where else to put it.

View attachment 99239

my 75 gallon is divided into 3 sections, (not equal) this is the section with the little cichlids, the other third has the puffer in it, and the last 3rd, well i cant say......its to important to me.

Thanks a lot for looking through my pics, these animals and fish mean a lot to me, and i have learned so much from the different members on the board. Thanks a lot guys for all your help, and look what i've been able to do with your advice.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

awesome collection, wish i had that many reptiles- how big is the snapper, my friend has one in a 220 gallon tank, they get huge you know good luck with all of the reptiles.


----------



## Ricaracing (Jan 11, 2006)

Nice collection


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

Ed griswold said:


> awesome collection, wish i had that many reptiles- how big is the snapper, my friend has one in a 220 gallon tank, they get huge you know good luck with all of the reptiles.


Snappers only a couple inches right now, i am actually looking to sell him locally if anyone is interested.....


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

[/quote]

my 75 gallon is divided into 3 sections, (not equal) this is the section with the little cichlids, the other third has the puffer in it, and the last 3rd, well i cant say......its to important to me.

[/quote]

whats so important?


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

That is a SICK collection man!!
I'm just a year older than you, I want a collection like that one day. Can't afford it now because of school









Your native tank is awesome! Where did you get that huge piece of driftwood in there?

Rock on dude


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

Sweet animal collection, i like ur snakes and ur 125 gallon looks really cool.


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

Sheppard said:


> That is a SICK collection man!!
> I'm just a year older than you, I want a collection like that one day. Can't afford it now because of school
> 
> 
> ...


I ganked the huge driftwood from the beach in florida, was all sun baked, just scrubbed it, soaked it, and now its in my tank, thanks a lot man
AJ


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

A nice collection. I like the native tank setup.

Out of curiosity, how did your first fahaka die?


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

I must say awesome collection for someone your age. I wish I had that kind of a collection when I was your age..

Do you handle your bearded dragon at all?


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

SLANTED said:


> I must say awesome collection for someone your age. I wish I had that kind of a collection when I was your age..
> 
> Do you handle your bearded dragon at all?


I get him out occassionaly. hes likes to run around, def got a active attitude.

thanks
AJ


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2006)

You growin weed in the third section?

Awesome collection!


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> You growin weed in the third section?
> 
> Awesome collection!


lol, no way, its a fish.. lol
AJ


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

u have a boa cage above ur bed? yikes! hope it doesn't fall one day. and uve really got an amazin setup


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Wow. Nice collection!

Love the looks of that fish tank.


----------



## KrazieFishie (Feb 25, 2006)

well bro you got some nice pets and it all looks great


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Great pets man!


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

Congrats on a top notch collection, you must have thousands tied up in all of that hardwear. What do you do for money? I am intrigued by the mysterious third chamber of your divided tank. Is it something you should not have?


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

i work in the summers at a local pool, full time, but during the year, i run food at a fancy restraunt and do some remodeling on the weekends for a guy, Ive probably just invested most of it in the collection, and as far as the third section goes, its nothing i SHOULDNT have, i believe every fish keeper should still be able to have one. Its a baby, and a dwarf species, but as far as i know its a fancy goldfish, so if you cant imagine what it is, then idk what to tell you, but i cant talk about it...lol.. thanks for all the kind words guys....
AJ


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

I'm guessing the 3rd section is a snakehead.


----------



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

i guess a super red asian arowana.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2006)

Its a goldfish..


----------



## SmallTankBighopes (Dec 29, 2003)

lol, even if its a snakehead, or an asian aro, nobody is going to track you down to get it.. I live in Schaumburg, IL and have a Redline Snake Head.. should I be expecting swat soon? hehe. I'm just messin with ya but awesome setups! I'm diggin the native tank


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

so wats in the third section...ill give u a dollar if u tell me....just messin that basebent is probably awesome good luck with it all


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice Collection


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

That's freakin nuts man. Awesome collection of pets, the setup in your basement must be the greatest place ever. Kudos to you


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

Thanks a lot for all the kind words guys, I wish i had room for more fish and snakes.....
AJ


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

burton12387 said:


> Thanks a lot for all the kind words guys, I wish i had room for more fish and snakes.....
> AJ


WOW nise setup's


----------

